# Opinions on Heiden Vantage Quad Watch Winders: Looking at Model HDS-WW-03



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi folks, does anyone has purchase a watch winder from Heiden? I'm looking at the Vantage model of the picture below, which seems to be good and does not takes too much space from a table due to its vertical design, as a replacement for my ERS 4 + 6 winder. I like its individual watch rotation design, versus the double watch design of other units like my ERS. Also, the watch pad design is very similar to the Wolf units and bigger pads are available through the manufacturer. The unit cost is approx $300, which is about what would be willing to pay at this point. Opinions?







































Thanks,

Francisco


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I say, "Give it a try"


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

little big feather said:


> I say, "Give it a try"


Thanks! I added a few more pictures to the posting above, I am very tempted to indeed give it a try!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Heiden and Wolf both make quality winders, so I agree with LBF and say go for it!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Nokie said:


> Heiden and Wolf both make quality winders, so I agree with LBF and say go for it!


Thanks! Already ordered it through Amazon, will report opinion once I get it.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I just bought that exact winder from Amazon. I don't have it yet, but if it sucks I'll let you know.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

arsenic said:


> I just bought that exact winder from Amazon. I don't have it yet, but if it sucks I'll let you know.


Amazon does allows returns, but hopefully we won't have to.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Amazon does allows returns, but hopefully we won't have to.


I agree, easy returns wasn't the reason I ordered it.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a winder too but more curious about the tpd and it's schedule. Whats the specs on this one?

I particularly like Wolfs 2.7 Module which lets you program how many tpd (300-1200) and when it'll do it's turns (every 24 hours, 36, 48, 72, etc...) so you can schedule the watch to only turn when it is about lose power instead of it just turning 900 times a day.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi, mine is on UPS truck for delivery today........ Understand on its spcs you can choose among 4 different speeds:650, 950, 1250 or 1850 turns per day (tpd). It has clockwise, counter clockwise or bi-directional movement on each individual winder. For details check Heiden Vantage Quad Watch Winder with LCD

Regards,

Francisco


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, looks like the main difference is the missing schedule program. 

Please give us feedback once you got to testing it, the price sounds pretty good for a quad winder for $300 since Wolfs single cubbies with less features/options are going for $250.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Imagine it should also have progamable schedule; will let know once I test it.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

NightScar said:


> I'm looking for a winder too but more curious about the tpd and it's schedule. Whats the specs on this one?
> 
> I particularly like Wolfs 2.7 Module which lets you program how many tpd (300-1200) and when it'll do it's turns (every 24 hours, 36, 48, 72, etc...) so you can schedule the watch to only turn when it is about lose power instead of it just turning 900 times a day.


The Wolfs are very,very good...I have a 2 and 3 winder in the 2.7 module and an Orbita , like the Wolf better.
My two, is a couple years old, I think...No problems.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Just received my winder today, purchased from Amazon and shipped through UPS 2nd day (Prime service). The unit came very well packed and protected (double box):









The packing inside the interior box is superb as well:








































An came as shown with all the advertised accessories (also the 110V AC cable, not shown):









It has 2 Battery size D compartments underneath to allow its operation with batteries (total of 4 batteries would be required):

















The unit does look beautiful, a lot more elegant IMHO than the old ERS 4+6 winder it replaced (below):









Here is sitting on my bed table (almost ready to go!)









I'm using it with the AC power (haven't tested with DC power yet). When you started for the first time, all four winders started moving. I turned them all off with the top controls and loaded my wife's Rolex Datejust and my Sub on the channels 1 & 2 (top left and right respectively):









Once you select the speed (from 650, 950, 1250 or 1850 tpd; very easy to do) and rotation (clockwise, counter clockwise or bi-directional movement), they started running as they should:

















Something it lacks is the ability to change cycle durations (as NightScar indicated above); it does not really bother me as my old ERS did not had that feature neither (nor had speed control, which now I do have for each winder). At least with 2 units running, the noise level is really low, no issues so far (some people do say with all four running is a little loud, haven't tested all 4 as of yet)

It is too early to do a full performance report, but so far I'm pleased with the purchase !


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks great...i think you got a winner. Only time will tell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks like a pretty nice winder. I have been looking for a quad, but really wanted something modular. Was looking at the Boxy brick quads on Brookstone which still say they are on sale for 200 bucks, but apparently are backordered and wont show till November... I may have to start looking at this manufacturer, thanks


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I really like the presentation, looks nice and elegant.

Nice sensotouch jet clean system too, I use the same.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

According to the tracking information, I'll get mine tomorrow by the end of the day. I'm excited. As of the present time, I only have two automatic watches. I have a cheap Diplomat dual winder. I'm planning to add two more automatic watches in the future, so I figured I should have a winder ready to go.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! What is the recommended speed setting for:

1- Rolex watches: Lady datejust, men's submariner 

2-Omega watches: Seamaster professional coaxial

3- Tag Heuer 2000 Chrono (Valjoux 7750)

I think all 3 brands are ok with CW, CCW or bi-directional, right?

Thanks,


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

According to Orbitas Database (Orbita - DatabaseR), most Rolexes needs 650 tpd in bidirectional direction, which I think means either cw or ccw or both.

You can also check the Omega and Tag in that database.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

fskywalker said:


> Thanks for the comments! What is the recommended speed setting for:
> 
> 1- Rolex watches: Lady datejust, men's submariner
> 
> ...


Rolex Omega..Set Bi-Directional.300-400TPD..Bi-direction only, CW or CCW will not be enough.
Valjoux...600TPD clockwise only...If it stops, up it to 1000 TPD, but start at 600TPD..That's what I use on mine.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

UPS delivered my winder. Got it unboxed and set up. Awesome winder. A little overkill on packing, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Glad you got yours too arsenic!

Thanks to all for information and compliments !. I have set the Rolex's to 650 tpd, bi-directional.


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I just want to add, in my opinion the white gloves that are included with winder are a nice touch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

So I finally pulled the trigger and bought one of these a few minutes ago on Amazon. $299 with free shipping. I kinda don't like buying Chinese made products if I can help it, but it seems pretty unavoidable in my price range. Would love a Wolf or an Orbita, but no clearance sales or deep discounts rewarded my internet searches. The build quality looks to be fairly solid and even Wolf winders are apparently made in China. Pretty excited to have it arrive in the mail next week! Thanks for the thread, seeing some non-stock photos helped me make up my mind. Cheers guys, will update on the delivery!


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger and bought one of these a few minutes ago on Amazon. $299 with free shipping. I kinda don't like buying Chinese made products if I can help it, but it seems pretty unavoidable in my price range. Would love a Wolf or an Orbita, but no clearance sales or deep discounts rewarded my internet searches. The build quality looks to be fairly solid and even Wolf winders are apparently made in China. Pretty excited to have it arrive in the mail next week! Thanks for the thread, seeing some non-stock photos helped me make up my mind. Cheers guys, will update on the delivery!


You'll be happy with it, I am.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger and bought one of these a few minutes ago on Amazon. $299 with free shipping. I kinda don't like buying Chinese made products if I can help it, but it seems pretty unavoidable in my price range. Would love a Wolf or an Orbita, but no clearance sales or deep discounts rewarded my internet searches. The build quality looks to be fairly solid and even Wolf winders are apparently made in China. Pretty excited to have it arrive in the mail next week! Thanks for the thread, seeing some non-stock photos helped me make up my mind. Cheers guys, will update on the delivery!


To be fair, I believe Wolf are made in China as well.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger and bought one of these a few minutes ago on Amazon. $299 with free shipping. I kinda don't like buying Chinese made products if I can help it, but it seems pretty unavoidable in my price range. Would love a Wolf or an Orbita, but no clearance sales or deep discounts rewarded my internet searches. The build quality looks to be fairly solid and even Wolf winders are apparently made in China. Pretty excited to have it arrive in the mail next week! Thanks for the thread, seeing some non-stock photos helped me make up my mind. Cheers guys, will update on the delivery!


I have added more pictures on the unit packaging for reference. Something is not written anywhere is the cycle time for each mode per hour. I'm using the 650 TPD bi-directional setting and it turns the watch about 13.5 times one way, then 13.5 times the other way every hour, so would approximately turns the watches 27 times per hour, or 648 Times Per Day (TPD). The running time on that cycle is about 3 1/2 minutes. Since the display shuts off after a minute or so, you may think it is not running the timer for the next cycle, but it is ! (Would be nice a feature with time remaining for next cycle, but guess that falls outside this price range).

Anyway, so far so good!

Nicodemus: I'm glad my post help you made the decision, welcome to the Heiden Vantage Winder Club!


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

After a day or two with this winder, I've noticed a few things. 1) I thought my cheap Diplomat dual winder was quiet. I was wrong. This thing is silent. Literally, doesn't make a sound. 2) I love the instuction manual. Usually you get a manual in like 5 different language that's like 50 pages long with tiny print. This manual is only in English. It has a page that shows 4 pictures to place the watch on the pillow. The next next two pages are LCD setting with very few steps in comparison to other manuals.The next page is 3 pointers about maintenance. That's it. It should really just be a 5X7 note card that reads "If you can't figure this out, we can't help you". Again, I'm very happy with my new winder.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm interested in one of these too, but a double. I just bought and returned a Pangaea because it was God-awful noisy. There was a vague criticism on Amazon about the Heiden pillows not accommodating some sizes of bands. Could you comment on its suitability for 7.5 - 8" bracelets? Thanks.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

KCZ said:


> I'm interested in one of these too, but a double. I just bought and returned a Pangaea because it was God-awful noisy. There was a vague criticism on Amazon about the Heiden pillows not accommodating some sizes of bands. Could you comment on its suitability for 7.5 - 8" bracelets? Thanks.


Hi. Go to Heiden Vantage Large Size Watch Pillow - Black. Those slightly bigger pillows (Only $7.95 each) can hold up to 7.5 inches wrist bands. My wrist is 7 inches and my watches fit just fine with the ones included in the unit. As for watch heads, most of mine are less than 40mm, but even tried my Citizen Promaster Aquamount (50mm) and the head fits fine too. Hopes this helps


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

I also have a 7" wrist. The pillows that came with the winder work fine. Perfect in fact. When I first got my cheap Diplomat winder, I thought it was fine. After a few days with this, it is not fine.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent! I have 6 7/8" wrists, but I had wrist surgery several months ago and my wrist is still a little swollen, so I had to have links added to several of my watch bracelets. I rather think the standard pillows will be fine but I'm really glad to know of this option. Thank you!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

d


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

KCZ said:


> Excellent! I have 6 7/8" wrists, but I had wrist surgery several months ago and my wrist is still a little swollen, so I had to have links added to several of my watch bracelets. I rather think the standard pillows will be fine but I'm really glad to know of this option. Thank you!


You're welcome! I thought about buying 1 or 2 of the regular or XL adapters just in case they are discontinued at a later time as spares, but haven't yet make my mind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

So I just got my Heiden winder in the mail yesterday. $300 with free shipping from Amazon. As noted above by others very well packaged. Upon unboxing, the winder looked very nice and everything worked as it should. I will check in after some time or if there is a failure, so that others can see what the life expectancy is on this unit.

I have some photos of some of the odd and minor build quality issues I noted. I hope the photos are not too small; kept getting denied by WUS as the photos were too large.








Power cord sticks out a bit from the back of the unit. It works fine, but a rookie move by the designer.








The white gloves are great; if you have the hands of a 10 yo kid... No they don't stretch anywhere near enough to get my normal guy sized hands into them...








The Heiden name plate on the front of the unit was noticeably crooked, completely cosmetic but moderately annoying to look at every day. The joy of putting on my automatics in the morning and not needing to wind them helps to balance this out 








So the unit would not sit up straight when I got it. It rocked like a bad bar table. Lacking coasters to jam under one of the feet, I took a closer look and noted that the baseplate that the feet were attached to was not even close to parallel with the unit. Upon closer inspection, I found that the problem was that when they drilled the holes for the baseplate and feet, they didnt allow the drillings to get out of the way before attaching the baseplate so the drillings were jammed in there and throwing things off. If you look at the photo above you can see the drillings on the bottom left of the photo that I needed to remove. I had to take the baseplate off and brush it all out and reattach everything.

So for now, I giving this unit about 3.75 stars out of five. All the issues above were cosmetic and some I was able to fix, but its kind of annoying to drop 300 bucks and get something in the mail with obvious lack of QC in the production line. That being said everything is working as it should and the unit otherwise looks great for this pricepoint on a quad winder. Its pretty quiet too and doesn't have any lights that stay on to bug you when you are trying to sleep.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

For anyone interested the Heiden Prestige quad is on sale for $175 shipped....


Use code SAV10


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

So I have now had the winder for two months. I continually run two automatics at 650 bidirectional in slots 1 and 2. Of late both slots now make a knocking sound once every rotation. It's loud enough to hear from across the room and when I'm sleeping. I have slipped a lighter quartz watch into the trouble slots and the knocking stopped, so I would guess its related to watch weight. My two automatics are not particularly huge or heavy and there is no rubbing externally visible. My Tissot seastar I think is a 42mm although the mesh bracelet is not light and my MKII Nassau 39mm is on a bracelet which I consider to be a pretty standard weigh. Anyone else having issues? I searched on google and there were a few hits of others experiencing knocking sounds. Down to 3 stars.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> So I have now had the winder for two months. I continually run two automatics at 650 bidirectional in slots 1 and 2. Of late both slots now make a knocking sound once every rotation. It's loud enough to hear from across the room and when I'm sleeping. I have slipped a lighter quartz watch into the trouble slots and the knocking stopped, so I would guess its related to watch weight. My two automatics are not particularly huge or heavy and there is no rubbing externally visible. My Tissot seastar I think is a 42mm although the mesh bracelet is not light and my MKII Nassau 39mm is on a bracelet which I consider to be a pretty standard weigh. Anyone else having issues? I searched on google and there were a few hits of others experiencing knocking sounds. Down to 3 stars.


Hi, no issues with mine whatsoever, still as silent and solid as when I purchased it. I have been using 3 or 4 of the winders at the same time in most occasions at 650 bi-directional as well.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I have mine only about 3 weeks now, all 4 going at different settings, no issues yet. Mine's on a wall timer, 8hrs. on then 16 off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm glad that everything is working well for you folks, and hope it continues. If there are any significant changes I will update the thread. Thanks!


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)

Hopefully there will be some black Friday cyber Monday deals on this quad.I'm very interested as well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2014)

So my winder is now over a year old. Keeps my watches wound and seems to be holding up well with no mechanical issues (besides the clunking I mentioned earlier in the thread). I have it running every day and it still clunks along just fine.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine also still working pretty well, only issue so far has been that it would stop working after a few days requiring to reset its power. Where I live power goes out quite often during the day, so think the issue was not in the unit per se. Solved it with a small UPS that had available home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed_dmon (Sep 24, 2011)

For all the owners of the Heiden winder, is the construction of the winder such that one would be able to disassemble (by undoing screws) it to service/repair the winder if need be? The reason I ask is because I have an Eilux winder that I have been able to take apart by unscrewing the back to access all the motors, gear train, and circuit board. I have serviced/repaired it myself a couple times during the past 5 years I've owned it. If a motor fails I can easily replace it.
My brother on the other hand has a Brookstone winder that had stopped maybe after 2 years and it is completed sealed, no accessing the guts of the winder unless you actually break it apart. So now he's stuck with a pretty watch BOX. I'm considering the Heiden Vantage to accommodate my growing collection but it's repairability is a very important factor.


----------

